# C0035



## arusnak92 (Mar 20, 2018)

Got code c0035. Replaced sensor still getting the same code. Any other ideas?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Check the wire harness for damage?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

arusnak92 said:


> Got code c0035. Replaced sensor still getting the same code. Any other ideas?


Diagnose things instead of just replacing parts??? Kidding (sort of)

Inspect the magnetic tone ring the sensor reads, which is part of the hub. Look for debris buildup and damage to the magnet. It's common for rust to build up here and damage the magnet, a new hub is need if the ring is damaged. Replacing the requires a hub, an axle nut, hub bolts and caliper bracket bolts to perform a proper repair.


----------



## arusnak92 (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok I checked the voltage at the connector and it's reading around 11-12 volts. Is that normal?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DTC C0035 06 Left Front Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Low Voltage/Open 
DTC C0035 0F Left Front Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Signal Erratic 
DTC C0035 18 Left Front Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Low Signal Amplitude 
DTC C0035 5A Left Front Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Not Plausible


Service Bulletin for C0035

This video is for a Malibu, but still may apply


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is a Sonic, but more for the techs:


----------

